# WorldMark Question



## Fean (Jul 27, 2007)

I plan to buy a WorldMark resale very soon and I was wondering about the housekeeping fees listed in the owner's guide. A 1 BDR lists a $60. housekeeping fee. Is this fee per night or is this the total fee you would pay even if you stayed for a whole week? Thanks. This is a great site, I have learned a lot!


----------



## HudsHut (Jul 27, 2007)

It would be that amount every time you changed rooms, in other words,every time the unit has to be cleaned for the next guest. If you have a one night reservation, it's $60. If you have a 7 night reservation at one resort in the same unit, it's $60.

But if you change resorts (2 nights at one, 3 nights at another, 4 nights at another), then it's $60 x 3 (assuming a 1 br unit at each resort).

And if you stay 2 nights in the same resort, but have one night in a 1 br and the next night in a 2 br, then it's $60 + $65.

Also, feel free to join us at:
http://www.wmowners.com/forum/


----------



## spatenfloot (Jul 27, 2007)

You also get one free housekeeping per year for every 10k points you own. So if you take one trip per year (in a single room) you would not have to pay any housekeeping fees.


----------



## Fean (Jul 27, 2007)

Thank you.


----------

